# Esquema radio Telefunken Campanela A2636



## espi (Abr 9, 2013)

hola a todos
estoy liado con una radio telefunken campanela A2636, necesito esquema
si alguien del foro lo tiene le agradeceria me lo hiciera llegar.
gracias


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2013)

No se si el foro pero el señor Google siempre provee 

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_campanela_a2636fm.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/esquema-radio-telefunken-2747-fm-77799/
si bien no el modelo que buscas,hay un enlace donde hay esquemas de radios modelos españolas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

aqui encontré el esquema ese 
http://doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=16284&volet=5&num_doc=24255&cle=mo


----------

